# What should we be looking for ??



## tjmac (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Peter,
Not sure if this is the right question for you ? 
If not hopefully someone else can step in with advice.
We are going for 3rd attempt D.I ( intra-cervical/no drugs ) on fri this week and mon next week, this will be day 11 and 14 of my cycle. It is normally a 28 day cycle and I have no apparent fertility problems.

This is the 1st time they will have scanned me ( at my request ) .What should we be looking for ? If it is follicle size and uterine lining what sort of measurements should they be ? Can they tell whether the timing is perfect when they scan ? 
The last two treatments I have always been inseminated on days 12 and 13 . I have had my LH surge on day 13 on both previous cycles. My blood test results are perfect for day 5 LH and FSH and my Day 21 progesterone is 43.
Any advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated .
many thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

tjmac said:


> Hi Peter,
> Not sure if this is the right question for you ?
> If not hopefully someone else can step in with advice.
> We are going for 3rd attempt D.I ( intra-cervical/no drugs ) on fri this week and mon next week, this will be day 11 and 14 of my cycle. It is normally a 28 day cycle and I have no apparent fertility problems.
> ...


----------

